# HELP IDing a mystery frame



## alexcraven (Oct 11, 2018)

I picked this up for free and am stumped as to what I've got here. I have been to 3 local community bike shops and left with everyone scratching their heads. 

No headbadge (or indication there ever was a headbadge), no embossing, and very little clues overall. It has internal cable routing on the top tube and Tange dropouts. 

If anyone can help identify this old road frame, I would greatly appreciate knowing what I'm working with.


----------



## Boris (Oct 11, 2018)

Welcome Alex. Sorry I'm not much help, but try posting your question in the vintage lightweight bike section on this site. You may get more action in the way of replies.


----------



## alexcraven (Oct 11, 2018)

Boris said:


> Welcome Alex. Sorry I'm not much help, but try posting your question in the vintage lightweight bike section on this site. You may get more action in the way of replies.




Thanks, Boris. I'll give it a go over there. Apologies for taking up space in the wrong thread.


----------



## Boris (Oct 11, 2018)

Plenty of space in this thread. Just hoping you can get an answer in the other one, I'm curious too!


----------



## Philonius (Oct 11, 2018)

Is that paint color Celeste (one of it's variations?) Old Bianchi?


----------



## vincev (Oct 11, 2018)

Boris said:


> Plenty of space in this thread. Just hoping you can get an answer in the other one, I'm curious too!



Boris plenty of empty space between your ears too.


----------

